# High Island 8-15-2010



## SeaDonkey (Jul 14, 2004)

Went down to HI this past Sunday, about 2pm. Tried to get there alittle earlier but had to wait almost 2 hours to get on the Ferry (seemed like the rows of cars went on for ever!). Anyway, I finally made it... Water conditions were nice, wind from West to East and not very strong... Only bait I had on hand was Mullet so my buddy and I put out 4 rods... 2 yakked and 2 cast. The current was ripping through there, from right to left. There was also some seaweed but not much. But when those small bits of seaweed started gathering on the lines, the current would grab it and eventually, our baits would end up back on the beach.. It was pretty annoying.. The heaviest spider weight I had was 10oz but that didnt help much... There was the rare occasion when the bait stayed out there. On those baits, I pulled in a couple of Gaftop, most of the time I didnt know I had one on the hook because of the weed and current.. At approx 7:30pm, my cast rod, baited with mullet of course, screamed off. After about a great 15 min fight, pulled up a Redfish. Didnt measure the length but it weighed 30.67 pounds... Kept fishing until about 9pm with no more runs.. When I left, the current was still running right to left.. I really thought at some point when I was fishing, the current would change directions or go still but it never did... still, being from Dallas, catching that Red, even if it was the only "real" fish of the day, made it all worth it.. Thought there would have been some sharks on that beach but no luck this time... Im just gonna have to head back down in a couple of weeks. Can't wait!!
Oh BTW, all fish were released...


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Cars that have a handicap signs.... so called Dr. approved to get to the front of the line. Just like all those people that you see parking in the handicap spots at Wal-Mart


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice Fish!


----------



## learningsaltwater (Jul 19, 2010)

Shoot I was there on Saturday and the wind was pretty strong out of the WSW I should have went back on Sunday


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Same stuff*

I usually drive in through Winnie just to avoid the questionable timing with the ferry.

We fished crystal Saturday and Sunday. The grass is not on the beach but just in the water. It kicked my but on saturday. No fish!

Sunday started with a NW wind so the weed wasn't as bad but it was still there. Later in the day the winds shift to an on shore wind The weed and currents combine and started to blow out baits.
zero good runs.

I didn't catch a darned thing on 3 kayaked mullet. Pretty irritating but it does happen. Probably won't be back to the beach for a while.

Play on...


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

That's a really nice red, it was worth the trip. I agree about going through Winnie instead and there is also a bait and tackle shop there if needed.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

There needs to be a weed forecast website. Ever heard of one?


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*LOL*

Ya, that would be great. It sucks when you have a truck load of gear and you can't fish. Or park and go wade due to theft!

Sometimes these rip/side currents keep the grass moving when it's not even on the beach too.

Play on.


----------

